# Trout tournament series?



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

When I was working in Texas they have a couple of trout series's. The *Speck-tacular series* and the *Trout master's Elite* series.

How hard would it be to set something like this up in our area..........Would there be any interest?

So many dang redfish tournaments and slam tournaments be cool to have something to break up the normal a little


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Tommy Holmes ran a trout tournament series a few years back and quite a few boats were invloved. He quit two years ago when he started the inshore slam. Thats the only one Ive ever heard of in our area.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Brant.

Seems like theres not alot of support in our area for Trout Tourneys. No biggy,I'll still be fishing all the Redfish Tournaments I can, just would be nice to have a little change of pace from time to time. Guess I can still fish a few King tournament to break up the monotony(sp?)

Thanks again bro......


----------



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

Cabela's is sponsoring a Speckled Trout Tournament in Panama City Beach, Florida May 2009 there is more information on the tournament on Redfish Riviera's blog page,find links and you will see Speckled Trout USA. They host tournaments all over the south. There is a purse of $10,000.00 in cash and prizes. In addition, you can click on the Bounty Fishing Banner on the blog page and this is a online tournament where you can fish against anglers from all over the country. Next Speck and Redfish tournament is the week of thanksgiving. It is easy and just click on the banner in the redfish riviera blog.

Thanks,

Redfish Riviera

www.redfishriviera.com


----------

